# can sniffing acetone cause DP?



## fanrun (Feb 3, 2009)

basically im wondering if sniffing acetone a lot more than ur average joe can be a cause of DP...i know that drugs can do that ...but is acetone or medical spirit also a cause?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think acetone is particularly neurotoxic.

But, kids, if you're looking to get high get out of the cleaning cabinet and go see your local drug dealer.


----------



## fanrun (Feb 3, 2009)

lol i wasnt really looking to get high...thats forbidden in my religion...i honestly really liked the smell ....but like it seems like kind of a coincidence that i got my first DP episode around the time i discoverd i liked the smell..


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

egodeath said:


> I don't think acetone is particularly neurotoxic.
> 
> But, kids, if you're looking to get high get out of the cleaning cabinet and go see your local drug dealer.


lol Isn't acetone in nail polish remover? :shock:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess if you were inhaling it a lot it could mess with your head. I like the smell of acetone too and resin. Have you been around acetone before? I doubt that smelling acetone would cause DP, but if you were breathing it in for long periods of time it would mess with your head. I think some people have allergic reactions to substances like acetone, but still doesn't seem like that would cause DP. I shape surfboards and sometimes don't wear a mask when glassing with resin and use acetone to clean my brushes and squeegees. Breathing in the fumes long enough can make me giddy and out of it.


----------



## lucid (Jan 29, 2009)

acetone is not a psychoactive substance at least you drink it and if you do i don't think you have the time 2 realize that your dp'd cause you will be dead.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Acetone does smell good. It smells like how pear drops taste.


----------



## fanrun (Feb 3, 2009)

but im sure medical spirit or ether can be neurotoxic....maybe cause DP?


----------



## lucid (Jan 29, 2009)

i am gonna make some research to be sure but i do not think so.


----------



## lucid (Jan 29, 2009)

i found allot of reports that say that sniffing 100% pure acetone can cause blindness nausea fainting dizzyness. and that the fumes go into sensory receptors in your nose and stimulate a certain area of your brain to release chemicals that make you feel a certain way.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

boy after working on boats my whole life acetone definately gets things clean! it's cold to the touch, its a familiar smell. but jesus, it'll kill your brain cells, and if you get it on your skin i'll tell you, its more than "skin irritation"....
but i hope it was fun! ;D


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

mirrorfear said:


> lol i wasnt really looking to get high...thats forbidden in my religion...i honestly really liked the smell ....but like it seems like kind of a coincidence that i got my first DP episode around the time i discoverd i liked the smell..


Sure and I just like the taste of Meth.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Zee Deveel said:


> Sure and I just like the taste of Meth.


Mmmm, meth.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

about as much chance of it giving you dp as you sniffing your own ass can give you dp. I mean how much acetone can you sniff before you feel like shit


----------

